# 721 problems? Wait, or buy one now?



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Sounds like the 721 has a lot of problems.

Should I wait for 1.10 to come out, or just order one now?

I've got a single 501 box now, but I really want those dual timers! The extra recording space would be nice as well, but it is the dual timers that I'm most interested in. Too many things come on at the same time! 

I'm just concerned about the problems, because my 501 box seems to run just fine. If the reports here are the exception, fine. If there is really a lot of problems however, then I'll wait.

Jason


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would not say that the 721 has a lot of problems.

The worst problem I can think of is that sometimes when doing FF or Rew the sound is out of sync or stutters.

This problem is indeed fixed in the upcoming L1.10 software.

Now the Dishplayer that has a lot of problems. 

Anyone else have any comments?


----------



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

Go ahead and get one if you're ready. I don't think the 721 has any problems that should sway you away from one. And as patches and improvements are created, the 721 will benefit through the software downloads.


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mattmcg _
> *Go ahead and get one if you're ready. I don't think the 721 has any problems that should sway you away from one. And as patches and improvements are created, the 721 will benefit through the software downloads. *


Oh great, just make me feel like I'm buying Microsoft software! :shrug:

What? It doesn't work? Don't worry, we'll patch it! 

Jason


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have a 501 and needed a 721 for the back room (the 501 will eventually get switched out by a 921  ). While my 501 runs pretty smoothly, the 721 has had few glitches (such as rebooting). BUT, problems with the 721 are few and far between. I really like the 721. The menu system is snappy and the dual tuners are great. I highly recommend just getting one now. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the advice. 

Now I just gotta find a cheap place to order one on-line from. Suggestions?

Another question... Do I indeed have to run two wires from my Dish 500 to the back of the 721?

Jason


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, as you may know, many people here have been very pleased with http://www.dishdepot.com . Shipping is free and prices are good. Be sure to let em know we sent you. 

Yes, you will need 2 wires from your Dish 500 for the 721.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I would recommend a 721, mine been good to me.

Yes, it reguires 2 feeds from the dish.


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Well, as you may know, many people here have been very pleased with http://www.dishdepot.com . Shipping is free and prices are good. Be sure to let em know we sent you. *


*
Yea, yea... Just suck up to your biggest advertiser why don't ya! 

j/k

Yea, I saw them, but I wanted to know if there was anyone else worth buying from.

The cheapest I've seen it on-line was $499. If I could find it for $399 or even $449, I'd go hunt it down. For $20, it isn't worth the hassle to deal with some unknown company. 




Yes, you will need 2 wires from your Dish 500 for the 721.

Click to expand...

Sounds like a design flaw. There can't be any good reason for this!

Jason*


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hopper27 _
> *
> Yea, yea... Just suck up to your biggest advertiser why don't ya! *


I know you were only joking, but I want to point out that we get no money from Dish Depot at all for the site. Our site is 100% user supported.

Dish Depot does donate prizes for our contests but the only ones who benefit from this is you our members.

The staff is strictly 100% volunteer. 

Thanks go out to our "Gold Members" who keep DBSTalk online!!



> *Sounds like a design flaw. There can't be any good reason for this!*


Not a design flaw, even the DirecTivo and UltimateTV units require 2 connections from the Dish, its the nature of switching transponders polarities and satellites.


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Whaa.... Really? You don't get paid by DishDepot?

Sounds like a flaw in your business stratagy!  (rubs money grubbing hands together)

Yes, I was only joking, even if they paid you commisions I wouldn't have a problem with it. Running web sites costs more time and money than most people think, so I'd have no problem with it.

What's a "Gold Member"? If this site is 100% user supported, it isn't obvious, and I didn't see anything about this. I have no problem kicking in something for a useful web site that is supported by its users!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

> Not a design flaw, even the DirecTivo and UltimateTV units require 2 connections from the Dish, its the nature of switching transponders polarities and satellites.


Sure it is... What it needs is two inputs from the multiswitch, right?

So just put a multiswitch inside the 721 unit itself, instead of requiring it out at the dish.

What could be simpler?

Jason


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hopper27 _
> *So just put a multiswitch inside the 721 unit itself, instead of requiring it out at the dish.
> 
> What could be simpler? *


Do you know how many cables enter the multiswitch?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> Not a design flaw, even the DirecTivo and UltimateTV units require 2 connections from the Dish, its the nature of switching transponders polarities and satellites.
> *


FWIW, DirecTivos don't require two inputs. At least my HDVR2s don't. There is an option in the setup menu for one input (makes it like a 501) and another for two inputs (makes it like a 721).


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllieVi _
> *Do you know how many cables enter the multiswitch? *


I've got no idea, I was just talking out of my butt on that one. 

Jason


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have had my 721 for a little over a month and except for a few minor bugs it has been great. I would highly recommend getting one now and not wait for the L1.10 software release (besides, it might be out by the time you get it).


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Looking around, I cannot find a better deal than the one from DishDepot. I'm going to go ahead and order from them on Monday! :blush: 

Jason


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

So you do have to have two direct inputs to the 721 and cannot use a SW64 switch? Sorry confused ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

I have found three Web sites that sell the 721 system for under $400, dishusa.com, allsat.com and thesatelliteguy.com. The first two will add an additional upfront charge of $49.95 for programming, but Dish credits this back in full on your first month's bill. The third is not clear if the 721 system price already includes the $49.95 programming charge or not. I have tried contacting them numerous times but they never answer the phone! Regardless the total billed by all three will come in under $400 even including the additional programming charge (but expluding shipping) unless you end up paying tax.

I think the 721 already has a substantial set of PVR features. In my case I am looking for a stable dual tuner receiver with a rich set of PIP features. When Dish delivers that, I'll buy one!


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Those deals are for people who are new subscribers.

Since I've been a member for awhile, I don't qualify. 

Jason


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Jason, Yeah seems unfair to me that Dish does this to existing loyal customers looking to upgrade. I think once you've met the minimum subscription period required to get your new subsciber deal, Dish and their resellers should allow to upgrade at the best price offered.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier _
> *So you do have to have two direct inputs to the 721 and cannot use a SW64 switch? Sorry confused ? *


There is no problem using the 721 with the SW64. You just have to be careful and follow the wiring instructions in the manual (721 tuner input one should be connected to SW64 output port one or two and tuner two should be hooked up to SW64 output port 3 or 4 -- from page 127 of the 721 manual).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hopper27 _
> *
> What's a "Gold Member"? If this site is 100% user supported, it isn't obvious, and I didn't see anything about this. I have no problem kicking in something for a useful web site that is supported by its users! *


Look at the very bottom of any page you will see information about donating and more info on what a gold member is. 

We would rather be user supported then advertiser supported, this way we have no one to answer to and can give you what we feel are the most honest open answers.

We have been online for 2 years now with no paid ads, no pop ups etc. because of the kindness of our members. 

Now back to our 721 Diiscussion. (Speaking of which I have a lot of shows to go catch up on.)


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Never mind, I just saw the credit card link, D'oh!

Jason


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok, I just donated... Yea, it is a whopping $5, I know, not very exciting! 

I will give more in the future! It would be nice if you would setup an automatic subscribtion feature. I'd give you $5 or maybe $10 a year if it could be automatic.

Jason


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Jason, I wasn't trying to get you to donate, just trying to say that we are not being financially supported by DishDepot.  (I am sure if you were thinking that then others were too) 

Thanks for your donation, Chris will set you up when he gets a chance!


----------



## Hopper27 (Feb 28, 2003)

I know you weren't, but that doesn't mean I'm not happy to help out.

I've already learned useful stuff from this forum, and knowing that it is user supported makes all the difference. If I thought you were making money off ads, that would be different.

I know you're not fishing for money, but really, you might consider making it more obvious that you are completely user supported. I just found this site a few weeks ago and already have learned a ton of stuff!

Thanks for all your hard work, it is very much appreciated!

Jason


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

You take the chance of buying problems that the 721 currently has, or may eventually have, and no promise of a fix. A significant number of buyers have these problems. Don't count on just taking it back if it doesn't work exactly right out of the box. The "2nd tuner" pixellation problem only appeared in November or December...months after I bought mine. It's still with us.

Right now I"d have to strongly urge you to wait.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have only known a small handfull of people with the second tuner problem (I actually had the problem myself) we were all sent new units and have not had the problem since.

I guess some of the very first issues had some hardware problem which caused the issue.

Since getting my new 721 I have had zero problems with eaither tuner.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

The 721 fan / HD is loud even behind wooden cabinet doors.

Mine locks up occasionally and must be re-booted.

Otherwise so far so good.


----------



## Specks and Reds (Nov 9, 2002)

I have only known a small handfull of people with the second tuner problem (I actually had the problem myself) we were all sent new units and have not had the problem since.

I guess some of the very first issues had some hardware problem which caused the issue.

Since getting my new 721 I have had zero problems with eaither tuner.


My 2nd tuner is totally useless at this point because of "acquiring signal" and pixellation afterwards. The same channels being watched with pip, one of the tuners has a constant problem. Makes 2 tuner recording absolutely impossible. Are you suggesting that this is not a software problem with your statement above? Am I and everyone with this problem going to have to get another 721?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Specks and Reds _
> *My 2nd tuner is totally useless at this point because of "acquiring signal" and pixellation afterwards. *


You could have a faulty 721 but if you have a SW64 you might want to check your wiring first before you call DISH. Some people are not following the installation instructions for the hookup of the SW64 to the 721 (page 127 and 130 of the 721 manual) and I have heard that can cause the problem you are seeing.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I would highly recommend getting the 721 UNLESS you have a HDTV in which case I would recommed getting the 921 when it becomes available later this year.

The 721 will be king of the hill for the next year or tow, thanks to the dual tuners. Not having to choose between Six Feet Under and Alias really helps (yeah, I know you can get the HBO-W feed... just plug in any of you two other favorite shows in teh same time slot)


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

Just ordered a pvr 721 and quad lnb legacy from thesatelliteguy.com instead of dishdepot since I happened upon this place after I put in my order. Been reading quite a bit on here about the 721 and hopefully I will enjoy my new "toy"  Anyways, side not, is it worth it to do the extended warranty that Dish provides on the 721? Thanks!


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

oh yeah, dishdepot would have ended up being about 20 dollars cheaper as well. good thing I found this place after :-/ Oh well, still excited!


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

nevermind that. I canceled the order with the satellite guy and bought from dish depot since they were cheaper. Glad I found this place


----------

